# Do you see Sharpei in Gracie???



## couponcutter (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi everyone! This is my first post and I do have a lot of questions that I will be posting in the next few days. But for now, take a look at Gracie. We adopted her from the Humane Society almost 3 months ago after our dear dog, Brownie, passed away almost 5 months ago. She will be 2 in February. Her papers stated that she is a Choc Lab/Sharpei mix. I imagine they said this because of her black tongue. She is 45 lbs and has an interesting black stripe down her back. Her coat is so darn shiny! She also has these "doe eyes" that when she looks up to you seems to be saying, "I didn't do anything wrong". Some people have told me hound mix and someone said pointer. What do ya'll think?? Thanks!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

I don`t see any sharpei in her at all, lab yes, sharpei no.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I might be mistaken, but I think I see Lab and Smooth Fox Terrier in her. No Shar Pei, though!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

stacey101 said:


> I don`t see any sharpei in her at all, lab yes, sharpei no.


x2

The too short monster strikes again.


----------



## couponcutter (Nov 18, 2011)

Interesting thought about smooth fox terrier! Thanks


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

My Dane also has a weird stripe down his back.... I consider a spotty fault to his fawn color... it's strange how dogs will have these, pick them up from something. Pretty pooch 

No Sharpei


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

If she has a full black tongue it's always finger pointed at a sharpei or chow... maybe there's some chow in there?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh ma Gawd! Iz a MargeDog!!

Black spots on the tongue are NOT indicative of Shar Pei or Chow lineage and I see neither of those in your dog. She looks like my dog, who is most likely a hound/lab mix. Pointer could work, too.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

She didn't mention anything about black spots, she said a black tongue.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cute dog. I see Lab but not Shar Pei.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would say lab and pointer. I don't see any Shar Pei as my friend has a Lab x Shar Pei and it is quite obvious in the shape of his nose and his smaller ears.


----------



## couponcutter (Nov 18, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> She didn't mention anything about black spots, she said a black tongue.


Yes, you're right. She doesn't have spots but her tongue is dark.


----------



## R.Scott (Sep 18, 2011)

Definitely no shar pei.
I see some lab and maybe weimaraner(?).
She's so shiny!!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Nah, I don't see any Shar Pei in your girl. Like others said many breeds besides just Chow Chows and Shar Pei have the blue/black tongue. To me her head looks a little like a pointer of some sort, or something houndy with lab.

This is my Shar Pei mix, Nellie. She came out of a black Shar Pei bitch with blue tongue and all. Her father was a yellow Labrador X Pit Bull and she obviously takes more after the father dog. But Shes got a load of extra skin, way more than the average Lab or Pit Bull has.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> She didn't mention anything about black spots, she said a black tongue.


Regardless, having spotting or a solid black tongue doesn't mean that the dog is either a Sharpei or ChowChow; its just more common in those breeds.

But I agree with MissMutt on the breed guess. Lab/hound.


----------



## puma732 (Feb 21, 2012)

i was told she is a sharpei mix, can you tell?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with R.Scott as I also see Lab/Weimeraner (sp) in your dog too. And puma732--yeah your dog is definitely Shar Pei mix.


----------



## puma732 (Feb 21, 2012)

so i was told she is 1/2 sharei (dad 100%), 1/4 pit pull and 1/4 cane corso (mom 50/50). she just turned 8mo weighing 59lbs and a lot bigger than i was expecting. she genuinely nice but a little rough around the edges. i'm sure as she matures she will mellow out a bit


----------



## couponcutter (Nov 18, 2011)

puma732 said:


> View attachment 31773
> 
> 
> i was told she is a sharpei mix, can you tell?


She's so cute and definitely sharpei!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't see shar pei. Would think possibly all lab - but her tail is a little thin. Was she a stray or owner turn-in? Shelters are notoriously bad at identifying breeds.


----------



## couponcutter (Nov 18, 2011)

She was an owner turn in but don't know if the owner knew or not.


----------

